# mi televisor no se enciende



## ingravido (Feb 14, 2007)

wenas me acabo de registrar para ver si me solucionais un problemita que tengo con el televisor  haver al encederla se escucha el sonido pero no aparece la imagen, y al cabo de media hora o mas pues aparece la imagen pero cada vez tarda mas, se podria arreglar sin tener que llevarla al tecnico¿? no lleva ni siquiera un año y la garantia no la encuentro ops: bueno pues haver si me podeis ayudar


----------



## muyperezoso (Feb 17, 2007)

pueden ser varias razones,  el tubo esta muriendo, o el transoformador de linea..., de cualquier manera habria q abrirlo.


----------

